# Suspended Animation



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

No -- not going to sleep on a long space journey, but motion that has been stopped by the camera. I don't care if it is a blur of motion or a high-speed shutter stopping everything in its tracks -- do you have some good pictures of action halted by the camera you want to post?

I have a few (too many really) that I will start out with, but please post some better ones.

Underwater:



Body check:



My Bone:



Dive:



On the Run:



Cold:



Swim:



Any good ones out there?

[Click on pictures for original images.]


----------



## zrem32 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Fly by*

Down at the pass one afternoon.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

zrem32 said:


> Down at the pass one afternoon.


 Nice job stopping the rotors!


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

*Suspended Shots*

Here are a few shots I took at my daughters basketball game. This first one is my favorite, what form if I must say so myself! The third picture is of one of her friends. I have a lot of these action pictures from her games. This weekend I hope to get some good pictures from her volleyball tournament. Not bad for a 7th grader!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Mexico Hunter said:


> Here are a few shots I took at my daughters basketball game. This first one is my favorite, what form if I must say so myself! The third picture is of one of her friends. I have a lot of these action pictures from her games. This weekend I hope to get some good pictures from her volleyball tournament. Not bad for a 7th grader!


Good work catching them in the air -- I am usually slow on the button.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

GinMan -- very nice. That would make an intersting underwater shot -- with just he head under.


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

I have slow button pics too, but of course they get deleted. I have some pretty cool facial expression shots too.

It is fun to play with the new camera, a lot more fun than just the video camera. The more I use it the more I want to use it.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

GinMan -- that middle one with the suspended water drops is my favorite.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> GinMan -- that middle one with the suspended water drops is my favorite.


Thanks-
I should have taken the time to enhance the photo and possibly brighten it up a little.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Found some


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

OUTLAW said:


> Found some


Thanks -- I like the snowflakes.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got this seagull but I can't make him stop moving. LOL


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I got this seagull but I can't make him stop moving. LOL


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Here are a few...the girls will ride that tube as long as I will pull them, the wilder the better!


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*Backflip*

This shot was taken from about 30 yards, max zoom,hand held. It came out pretty good for my cheap camera.

Peace


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> Here are a few...the girls will ride that tube as long as I will pull them, the wilder the better!


I like the look of concentration in the soccer shot.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

baitkiller said:


> This shot was taken from about 30 yards, max zoom,hand held. It came out pretty good for my cheap camera.
> 
> Peace


Great timing on that one!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm going to have to learn to be more steady in the boat. This guy kept hovering, I kept waiting, then it started to rain, he finally dove. I wanted to get him going in. Practice practice practice!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

chicapesca said:


> I'm going to have to learn to be more steady in the boat. This guy kept hovering, I kept waiting, then it started to rain, he finally dove. I wanted to get him going in. Practice practice practice!


You're doing better than me, I have alot of jumping fish pictures that only show a splash where the fish was!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

My thoughts exactly, Pod. At least you got the bird, Liz!!! You might want to try selecting the "sports option" on your camera or increase the ISO setting for those fast action shots.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

chicapesca said:


> I'm going to have to learn to be more steady in the boat. This guy kept hovering, I kept waiting, then it started to rain, he finally dove. I wanted to get him going in. Practice practice practice!


 Still looks good to me. A problem with a lot of digitals is the delay when you press the shutter release. You can miss a lot there. The "sports" or "action" mode is good -- my wife uses that a lot even on a film camera since the kids move around so much.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Here are some.


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

i didn't take any of these, i found 'em on the web.......thought some where funny.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Here are some.


 You get some of the cutest kid pictures!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

dirtracer1 said:


> i didn't take any of these, i found 'em on the web.......thought some where funny.


 I want to see the next bellyflop picture -- imagine the splash!


----------



## bd2dabone (Aug 16, 2005)

*Stop Action Wakeboarding*

1st & 2nd pic on Trinity River, 3rd pic at Texas Ski Ranch in New Braunsfels, Tx


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

bd2dabone said:


> 1st & 2nd pic on Trinity River, 3rd pic at Texas Ski Ranch in New Braunsfels, Tx


 Very nice!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Ive got a few, and of course its the kids! lol*

Here are a few I had handy.

Zac


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

********* said:


> Here are a few I had handy.
> 
> Zac


 Good timing on the baseball shots!


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*A couple of Josh goofing around*

I hate it when he climbs up on the ceiling fan!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> I hate it when he climbs up on the ceiling fan!


 Good shots!


----------

